# Trend rebate set.



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I think I posted on here a little over a week ago about my Trend rebate cutter which cost me about £50:00 and which, when I was honing it the majority of the carbide broke away from one side, the brazing was still holding, just the carbide.
Anyway, I complained to the manufacturer Trend Routing Technologies about it and they requested it be sent back to be examined, well, after a few emails going back and forth they offered me a 1/4" craftsman bit, (mine was 1/2" professional), after some argie bargie, they have rescinded an I await a new Professioal cutter on 1/2" shank.
Problem resolved!!!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

How long had you had the cutter prior to the failure? I am glad that you are getting a new Pro cutter. Any idea where the Trend ss9 1/2TCT set is made? I suspect that it is not on par with their regular cutters.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

About 3 years, don't know where it is made, been absolutely first class 'til now.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

*Trend rebate cutter.*

Got it today, first class service as always, here it is.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

derek willis said:


> About 3 years, don't know where it is made, been absolutely first class 'til now.


Derek,

Even after 3 yrs, it does good to see a manufacturer stand by their product.

James


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

James,
Cutters as good as this are made for a lifetime of work, here in the U/K we have a thing called,"The sale of goods act", which states that no matter what the length of the manufacturers guarantee of the product, if found to be faulty within six years, can be replaceble


----------

